# Displaced orphans world war two



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Hello , 
Would anyone have any information on whom to contact re World War Two Italian Orphans from Trieste.who were sent to other European Countries after the War
Many Thanks
ann marie


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

ann marie conroy said:


> Hello ,
> Would anyone have any information on whom to contact re World War Two Italian Orphans from Trieste.who were sent to other European Countries after the War
> Many Thanks
> ann marie


The only resource I know of are the archives of the International Committee of the Red Cross in Geneva, to whom you can address your query.

Best regards and good luck!
Arturo.


----------



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Many Thanks ,
for your quick response. Ann Marie


----------

